# A la..." o "A lo..."



## tóxica

Buenas noches, quisiera saber cómo se dice: "A la Chesterton" o "A lo Chesterton", para hablar del modo de escritura de policiales que tienen el estilo del mencionado autor. ¡Muchas gracias! Saludos. tóxica


----------



## Spanish teacher

tóxica said:


> Buenas noches, quisiera saber cómo se dice: "A la Chesterton" o "A lo Chesterton", para hablar del modo de escritura de policiales que tienen el estilo del mencionado autor. ¡Muchas gracias! Saludos. tóxica


Hola tóxica:
Sin dudar, escogería la segunda forma "A lo Chesterton"


----------



## Valtiel

Primero, bienvenida a los foros.

Ahora sí: sin consultar nada, puedo asegurar que lo que se suele decir es «_a lo..._», no «_a la..._», al menos en toda España. Probablemente sea lo correcto.

Saludos.


----------



## Dentellière

tóxica said:


> Buenas noches, quisiera saber cómo se dice: "A la Chesterton" o "A lo Chesterton", para hablar del modo de escritura de policiales que tienen el estilo del mencionado autor. ¡Muchas gracias! Saludos. tóxica


 

Bienvenida.

Me inclino por "a la " (= _a la manera de_)

Pero tal vez su uso es diferente entre los diferentes países de habla hispana


----------



## Calambur

Valtiel said:


> Ahora sí: sin consultar nada, puedo asegurar que lo que se suele decir es «_a lo..._», no «_a la..._», al menos en toda España. Probablemente sea lo correcto.


No sé, no sé... tal vez no conviene generalizar tanto.
En este post (es sólo un ejemplo) *XiaoRoel* habla de acentuar "a la española".


----------



## tóxica

Estimados todos:  muchas gracias por sus respuestas. Es un gusto para mí participar en este foro con Uds. Reciban un saludo cordial. tóxica


----------



## Valtiel

Calambur said:


> No sé, no sé... tal vez no conviene generalizar tanto.
> En este post (es sólo un ejemplo) *XiaoRoel* habla de acentuar "a la española".



Yo únicamente dije que en España se dice «a lo...», y que es lo correcto aquí. Además, no sé qué tiene que ver el mensaje de Xiao en todo esto.

Saludos.


----------



## EviLito

Talvez dependa en cierta forma del género del sustantivo. Ej: "Comida a la carta"

En cuanto a la pregunta original, me suena más natural decir "A lo Chesterton".

Saludos.


----------



## Valtiel

Por aquí se oyen y se leen cosas como: «Ese muchacho lleva el pelo a lo _afro_», «Se han abrazado a lo bestia», etc. No me imagino a nadie diciendo «¡Se han abrazado a *la* bestia!». 

Saludos.


----------



## EviLito

Valtiel said:


> Por aquí se oyen y se leen cosas como: «Ese muchacho lleva el pelo a lo _afro_», «Se han abrazado a lo bestia», etc. No me imagino a nadie diciendo «¡Se han abrazado a *la* bestia!».
> 
> Saludos.



Sí, por supuesto. Esos ejemplos yo diría que son así en todas partes. De todos modos, yo tampoco imagino a alguien diciendo "Vamos a un restaurante de comida a *lo* carta". Deben haber algunas reglas para esto que quizá no conocemos pero que igual las aplicamos bien. xD


----------



## Valtiel

EviLito said:


> Sí, por supuesto. Esos ejemplos yo diría que son así en todas partes. De todos modos, yo tampoco imagino a alguien diciendo "Vamos a un restaurante de comida a *lo* carta". Deben haber algunas reglas para esto que quizá no conocemos pero que igual las aplicamos bien. xD



Hombre, EviLito, pero ese es otro caso... No es la misma expresión, fíjate bien. 

Saludos.


----------



## EviLito

hmm a ver otro ejemplo... ¿"arroz a la valenciana"?


----------



## Valtiel

Ahí se refiere a que el arroz es al estilo valenciano, creo; aunque también podría ser _a lo valenciano_..., pero creo que cambiaría el significado. La verdad es que ahora mismo extrañamente no sé decirte cuál es la diferencia entre el _la_ / _lo_ de las expresiones _a la valenciana_ y _a lo bestia_, pero la hay, eso seguro... A ver si algún experto en expresiones o gramática (mi mayor especialidad es la ortografía, aunque la gramática y el vocabulario también se me den bastante bien) nos lo aclara un poco.

Saludos.


----------



## El Caballero Audaz

Spanish teacher said:


> Hola tóxica:
> Sin dudar, escogería la segunda forma "A lo Chesterton"



[a]Según y [a]depende :

Macarrones *a la *boloñesa
Tortilla *a la* francesa
Langosta *a la *americana
Bacalao *a la* vizcaína
Trucha *a la *navarra

¡Vaya!, todos los ejemplos que me salen son culinarios . 

Cuanto más pienso en ello, más llego a la conclusión de que depende de lo que uno tenga en la cabeza. En los ejemplos que he puesto, está claro que "a la" tiene el sentido de *a la manera de *(Bolonia, Francia, América...). 

Pero si en lugar de "a la manera de" pensamos en *al modo de*, que viene a ser lo mismo, deberíamos emplear, naturalmente, el masculino: "a lo" (¿O se habrá convertido de repente en neutroooo ?)

Aunque es cierto que hay casos, como en los ejemplos culinarios de arriba, en que el femenino está consagrado por el uso. En efecto, no sonaría nada bien decir "Macarrones a lo boloñés" ni "Tortilla a lo francés".

Pero en los casos en que no está ya definido por el uso, como en el ejemplo "a lo Chesterton" dado por Tóxica, a mí me parece que es lo mismo emplear una forma que otra.

Una vez, con un amigo, al disponerse a aparcar el coche, me dice: "Voy a aparcar a la alemana" (y lo hizo subiendo la rueda delantera a la acera y enderezando luego el coche para dejarlo paralelo a la misma, ahorrándose el hacer maniobras marcha atrás). Pues bien, lo que quería decir es que habría encontrado igualmente correcto que hubiera dicho "Voy a aparcar a lo alemán".

Pero, pero, pero... ¡ojo! Ahora me doy cuenta de otra cosa. Los ejemplos que he puesto yo se refieren todos a adjetivos, mientras que en el caso que presenta Tóxica se trata un nombre propio y a lo mejor cambia algo la cosa. En semejantes situaciones, lo que hago es dejarme llevar por la intuición y... (mmmmmmm...) sí, creo que en este caso pondría "a lo Chesterton".

Total, mucha cháchara (<-- vaya cacofonía más chula)

Saludos,


----------



## rgr

Aporto un ejemplo argentino:

_-¿Cómo te *la* pasaste? (una fiesta, una cena)_
_-*A la *grande_


----------



## Valtiel

Audaces observaciones, Caballero Audaz... 

Bien podría ser que dependiera del caso. Los usuarios de las lenguas solemos hacer ese juicio, discernimiento o decisión con muchas expresiones, sin aparentemente ninguna norma estricta y reguladora para ello.

Saludos.


----------



## rgr

_Despedirse *a la francesa*_


----------



## Dentellière

rgr said:


> Aporto un ejemplo argentino:
> 
> _-¿Cómo te *la* pasaste? (una fiesta, una cena)_
> _-*A la *grande_





¿Sabes? He vivido (y actualmente estoy en Argentina) y nunca he escuchado algo así. (Ni tampoco Te la pasaste) Lo que sí he escuchado muchísimo es: 
- ¿Cómo lo/la pasaste?
- Bárbaro

 Saludos desde Argentina (ahora)


----------



## EviLito

rgr said:


> Aporto un ejemplo argentino:
> 
> _-¿Cómo te *la* pasaste? (una fiesta, una cena)_
> _-*A la *grande_



Creí que iba a ser el único en no estar de acuerdo con este ejemplo xD

Me suena muy extraño, no sé por qué.  *A lo* grande me suena bien. Que otro argentino confirme este pequeño ejemplo para salir de dudas, por favor.


----------



## Calambur

rgr said:


> Aporto un ejemplo argentino:
> 
> _-¿Cómo te *la* pasaste? (una fiesta, una cena)_
> _-*A la *grande_


Yo diría:
_-¿Cómo *la/lo* pasaste?_ (una fiesta/cena, o un día).
_-A *lo* grande._


----------



## rgr

Puede que por mi larga ausencia del país me traicione la memoria, pero recuerdo haber escuchado "*a *la grande" en el sentido de "fenomenal" infinidad de veces, además hay sitios en Internet, incluso uno de Aragón, que ponen esta expresión: "Órdago a la grande", " Embidando (?)Envidando a la grande", etc.
Saludos


----------



## Dentellière

rgr said:


> Puede que por mi larga ausencia del país me traicione la memoria, pero recuerdo haber escuchado "*a *la grande" en el sentido de "fenomenal" infinidad de veces, además hay sitios en Internet, incluso uno de Aragón, que ponen esta expresión: "Órdago a la grande", " Embidando (?)Envidando a la grande", etc.
> Saludos


 

Es probable que en Aragón digan "A la grande", pero tú habías puesto el ejemplo como "escuchado en Argentina" Y lo que te aclarábamos era que no era así. (tampoco usamos "envidando" .... No sé "órdago" )

Saludos


----------



## rgr

Cuando dices "nosotros", ¿a quién te refieres?, no quisiera que se entablara una polémica sin demasiado sentido por una duda linguistica, ¿sabes?.

A lo mejor "a la grande" se ha difundido y no se dice sólo en Argentina, ¿no? Creo que estos foros existen justamente para eso.

Cordiales saludos


----------



## Spanish teacher

rgr said:


> Puede que por mi larga ausencia del país me traicione la memoria, pero recuerdo haber escuchado "*a *la grande" en el sentido de "fenomenal" infinidad de veces, además hay sitios en Internet, incluso uno de Aragón, que ponen esta expresión: "Órdago a la grande", " Embidando (?)Envidando a la grande", etc.
> Saludos


La verdad es que el tema esta dando juego a lo grande, un juego enorme y fenomenal. 
En España y seguro que en más países hay un juego de cartas que se llama MUS ¿Podría ser que confundieras el vocabulario del juego a grande o a la grande con fenomenal? 
Es un juego rapidísimo y muy críptico para los profanos si nadie te lo explica.
Grande, Pequeña, Pares y Juego son las cuatro partes de cada partida y se apuesta a cada una de ellas apostando o no,  envidando o dando órdago. Se dice cuando se juega:  envido a grande o a la grande/ a pequeña o a la pequeña, etc. etc.


----------



## rgr

Es imposible que haya confundido el vocabulario del mus, que en mi vida he jugado, pues ni siquiera al truco, lo único que sabía jugar cuando era chica era a la escoba, pero de grande me olvidé, no me gusta para nada el juego, no forma parte de mi filosofía. Ya sé que "fenomenal" se dice en España y "bárbaro" en Argentina y estoy convencida de que "a la grande" es una expresión común, y si no es así quiere decir que me pasé toda la vida diciendo pavadas y cosas que no existen sin que nadie me lo advirtiera, menos mal que a los 62 años, encuentro gente que lo hace, gracias a todos por ayudarme a mejorar.

"_Decí por Dios que me has dao, _
_que estoy tan cambiao_
_no sé más quien soy._
_El malevaje extrañao_
_me mira sin comprender..."_


----------



## rgr

_A la buena de Dios_


----------



## ramaya

tóxica said:


> Buenas noches, quisiera saber cómo se dice: "A la Chesterton" o "A lo Chesterton", para hablar del modo de escritura de policiales que tienen el estilo del mencionado autor. ¡Muchas gracias! Saludos. tóxica




Yo creo que eso depende de la palabra que sigue "a la" o " a lo"

por ejemplo se oye mejor decir "a la mexicana" "que a lo mexicana" y viceversa " a lo mexicano" "a la mexicano"

tambien "a lo primitivo" o " a la primitivo"

"a la segura" o " a lo segura"

En este caso yo creo que suena mejor " a lo Chesterton" por que la palabra que secunda suena a masculino.


----------



## ACQM

Definitivamente "a la Chesterton" sería una forma de cocción o una salsa. Pero como ves, no sabemos porqué.

En tu caso "a lo Chesterton" es lo que suena bien.

Creo que "a la" se usa con comidas y gentilicios "Macarrones a la boloñesa" y "Divorcio a la italiana". Por lo demás creo que "a lo" siempre (bueno o ahora no se me ocurre cuándo no).


----------



## Juanramon

A mi modo de ver y aunque creo que no existe regla fija, depende de a qué sustituyan esos "a lo"  y "a la" y no del género de la palabra que sigue.

Si queremos decir 'al estilo de' ,que es lo que plantea tóxica en el post inicial, hay que usar "a lo".
Ej. A lo Chesterton (al estilo de Chesterton)
     Peinado/peluca "a lo María Antonieta" (al estilo de María Antonieta=muy recargado)

En cambio si nos queremos referir a la forma o manera usamos "a la". Para platos gastronómicos se usa casi siempre esta forma.

Ej. Gazpacho "a la andaluza" (a la forma/manera andaluza)
     Bacalao "a la vizcaína" (lo mismo)
     Montar "a la jineta" (forma de montar)

Me cabe la duda de si habría que entrecomillarlo o no, en el caso de la jineta tengo claro que sí para que no parezca otra cosa.

Saludos.


----------



## El Caballero Audaz

Juanramon said:


> [...]
> Montar "a la jineta" (forma de montar)
> Me cabe la duda de si habría que entrecomillarlo o no, en el caso de la jineta tengo claro que sí para que no parezca otra cosa.
> Saludos.



Bien hecho, bien hecho 
En mi caso, por lo menos, como no soy experto en equitación, la primera imagen que me ha venido a la mente ha sido la de un "jineto" en plena actividad reproductora .

Saludos,


----------



## rgr

_A la que te criaste:_ descuidadamente; sin esmero; como salga, salga.


----------



## El Caballero Audaz

rgr said:


> _
> A la buena de Dios_



Con la venia, el ejemplo de esta locución no me parece del todo válido pues no podemos decir "a lo bueno de Dios". De la misma forma que tampoco podríamos decir "a la hecho, pecho". 

Pero no sé dónde están los motivos de pique en los casos en que puede decirse de las dos maneras. Unos lo dicen así..., otros lo dicen asá... y aquí no hay más problema. Lo que suele ocurrirnos a todos es que lo que estamos acostumbrados a oír en nuestro territorio es lo único que nos parece correcto .

Saludos,


----------



## rgr

Con la venia, lo único que quería era aportar expresiones con "A la". Eso, simplemente.


----------



## didakticos

Decidí remitir la consulta directamente a la RAE porque no encontré ninguna regla acerca del uso de_* a la*_ / _*a lo*_ ni en el DRAE ni en el DPD. Esperemos su respuesta.


----------



## El Caballero Audaz

rgr said:


> Con la venia, lo único que quería era aportar expresiones con "A la". Eso, simplemente.



Así lo había entendido, naturalmente.

Saludos,


----------



## Spanish teacher

Juanramon said:


> A mi modo de ver y aunque creo que no existe regla fija, depende de a qué sustituyan esos "a lo"  y "a la" y no del género de la palabra que sigue.
> 
> Si queremos decir 'al estilo de' ,que es lo que plantea tóxica en el post inicial, hay que usar "a lo".
> Ej. A lo Chesterton (al estilo de Chesterton)
> Peinado/peluca "a lo María Antonieta" (al estilo de María Antonieta=muy recargado)
> 
> En cambio si nos queremos referir a la forma o manera usamos "a la". Para platos gastronómicos se usa casi siempre esta forma.
> 
> Ej. Gazpacho "a la andaluza" (a la forma/manera andaluza)
> Bacalao "a la vizcaína" (lo mismo)
> Montar "a la jineta" (forma de montar)
> 
> Me cabe la duda de si habría que entrecomillarlo o no, en el caso de la jineta tengo claro que sí para que no parezca otra cosa.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola Juan Ramón:
Totalmente de acuerdo contigo. En todas las lenguas existe lo que se llama economía de lenguaje y lo que hacemos cuando usamos "a la / a lo" es eliminar palabras que se dan por sabidas no sólo por el hablante sino por el oyente también y eliminamos "a (el estilo de)" o "a la (manera de)" 
Yo añadiría que " a lo" se usa más con personas o adjetivos sustantivados y " a la" con maneras de hacer las cosas no intelectuales.
Ej: " a lo grande"="con grandeza" . "Al estilo o manera de Chesterton"= " A lo Chesterton"
Efectivamente el sexo no quiere decir nada en este caso. Diríamos "En el baile de disfraces, María vistió a lo Marlene Dietrich"
Un saludo


----------



## Martoo

rgr said:


> Aporto un ejemplo argentino:
> 
> _-¿Cómo te *la* pasaste? (una fiesta, una cena)_
> _-*A la *grande_



Yo también opino que esto *no* es argentino, para nada. 

Y con respecto al thread, para nombrar personas, creo que siempre se usa *lo*, sea varón o mujer.

chau!


----------



## rocket_or_arugula

Coincido con Martoo.  Para personas, con lo:  A lo Robert Kennedy, a lo Sofía Loren, a lo Princesa Letizia.


----------



## didakticos

Estoy bastante confundido. Aquí está el mensaje que recibí de la RAE:

_En relación con su consulta, le remitimos la siguiente información:  _
_     En relación con su consulta, nos complace  comunicarle que ya está disponible para su consulta en línea la versión  electrónica de la primera edición impresa del Diccionario panhispánico de dudas,  obra en la que se da respuesta, desde el punto de vista de la norma culta  actual, a las dudas lingüísticas más habituales (ortográficas, léxicas y  gramaticales) que plantea el uso del español. La información que solicita se  encuentra en el artículo *a2*, apartado  *4.* _

_     Reciba un cordial saludo._
____________
_Departamento de «Español al día»_
_Real Academia Española_

_Nota: El símbolo Ä precede a las formas o  usos incorrectos o desaconsejables según la norma culta del español actual.  _

El apartado 4 del que hablan no es de gran ayuda, o al menos, no lo es para mí en el caso que nos ocupa:

_*4.* *sustantivo* + *a* + *sustantivo:*




*barco a vela, *



*cocina a gas,* etc*.*_ La preposición  que se emplea normalmente en español para introducir el complemento que  expresa el modo o medio por el que funciona un determinado objeto es _de:  __estufa de gas, cocina de leña, barco de vela,_ etc. El uso de _a  en estos casos es un galicismo que debe evitarse (aunque esté muy  extendido, al menos en España, en los casos de __olla a presión o__  avión a reacción). Se recomienda mantener el uso tradicional con __de,  vigente además en la mayoría de los países americanos: __«Eche 4 tazas  de agua en la olla de presión y póngala al fuego» (VV. AA. __Cocina_  [Cuba 1997]); _«En una esquina había una estufa de gas» (RRosa __Sebastián  [Guat. 1994]); __«El proceso técnico de fabricación [...] __de un  avión de reacción» (DzCorral __Rapto [Esp. 1953-74]). Sí es  normal el uso de la preposición __a para introducir complementos  verbales que indican el modo de ejecutar la acción o el medio empleado  para ello: __llamar a gritos, moler a palos, bordar a mano, así  como para introducir el complemento de sustantivos derivados de verbos  de acción: __pintura al óleo, grabado al agua fuerte, bordado a  canutillo. _

_Diccionario panhispánico  de dudas ©2005

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

Ergo: no creo que haya llegado a ningún lado y estoy como al principio.


----------



## ACQM

didakticos said:


> Estoy bastante confundido. Aquí está el mensaje que recibí de la RAE:
> 
> _En relación con su consulta, le remitimos la siguiente información:  _
> _     En relación con su consulta, nos complace  comunicarle que ya está disponible para su consulta en línea la versión  electrónica de la primera edición impresa del Diccionario panhispánico de dudas,  obra en la que se da respuesta, desde el punto de vista de la norma culta  actual, a las dudas lingüísticas más habituales (ortográficas, léxicas y  gramaticales) que plantea el uso del español. La información que solicita se  encuentra en el artículo *a2*, apartado  *4.* _
> 
> _     Reciba un cordial saludo._
> ____________
> _Departamento de «Español al día»_
> _Real Academia Española_
> 
> _Nota: El símbolo Ä precede a las formas o  usos incorrectos o desaconsejables según la norma culta del español actual.  _
> 
> El apartado 4 del que hablan no es de gran ayuda, o al menos, no lo es para mí en el caso que nos ocupa:
> 
> _*4.* *sustantivo* + *a* + *sustantivo:*
> 
> 
> 
> *barco a vela, *
> 
> 
> 
> *cocina a gas,* etc*.*_ La preposición  que se emplea normalmente en español para introducir el complemento que  expresa el modo o medio por el que funciona un determinado objeto es _de:  __estufa de gas, cocina de leña, barco de vela,_ etc. El uso de _a  en estos casos es un galicismo que debe evitarse (aunque esté muy  extendido, al menos en España, en los casos de __olla a presión o__  avión a reacción). Se recomienda mantener el uso tradicional con __de,  vigente además en la mayoría de los países americanos: __«Eche 4 tazas  de agua en la olla de presión y póngala al fuego» (VV. AA. __Cocina_  [Cuba 1997]); _«En una esquina había una estufa de gas» (RRosa __Sebastián  [Guat. 1994]); __«El proceso técnico de fabricación [...] __de un  avión de reacción» (DzCorral __Rapto [Esp. 1953-74]). Sí es  normal el uso de la preposición __a para introducir complementos  verbales que indican el modo de ejecutar la acción o el medio empleado  para ello: __llamar a gritos, moler a palos, bordar a mano, así  como para introducir el complemento de sustantivos derivados de verbos  de acción: __pintura al óleo, grabado al agua fuerte, bordado a  canutillo. _
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico  de dudas ©2005
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
> 
> Ergo: no creo que haya llegado a ningún lado y estoy como al principio.



Pero ¿qué les preguntaste? porque está claro que esto no responde a lo que estamos discutiendo. Vamos que te han enchufado lo primero que han encontrado y se han quedado tan frescos.


----------



## didakticos

ACQM said:


> Pero ¿qué les preguntaste? porque está claro que esto no responde a lo que estamos discutiendo. Vamos que te han enchufado lo primero que han encontrado y se han quedado tan frescos.


Desafortunadamente envié la pregunta directamente desde el sitio de la RAE y no guardé ninguna copia. Pero en síntesis, era más o menos lo mismo que estamos discutiendo aquí: ¿Existe una regla para el uso de A + LA / LO, cuando se refiere al modo de hacer algo. Incluí algunos ejemplos como los que expuso El Caballero Audaz ("a la navarra") y también "a la italiana". Al final expusé el mismo caso que atañe a este hilo: ¿Cuál sería el uso correcto en este caso: "A la Chesterton" o "A lo Chesterton", para hablar del modo de escritura de policiales que tienen el estilo del  mencionado autor?

Y ahí tienen ustedes la respuesta.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Dado que la RAE no ha aclarado el uso de 'la' o 'lo', voy a dar mi opinión:
'la' es un artícluo femenino que acompaña siempre a un sustantivo femenino, o a un adjetivo con función de sustantivo.
Pulpo a la (forma o manera) gallega

'lo' puede ser artículo o pronombre. Cuando es artículo funciona como 'la' pero en neutro.
Cuando es pronombre acompaña a un adjetivo: lo bueno,lo raro,lo extraño, etc.
En el caso expuesto, Chesterton, este apellido funciona como adjetivo: el estilo propio de Chesterton.
Por lo que lo apropiado es decir 'a lo Chesterton',' a lo Picasso', 'a lo Panenka'; que son nombres que funcionan como adjetivos de un estilo propio.

saludos


----------



## Valtiel

ACQM said:


> Pero ¿qué les preguntaste? porque está claro que esto no responde a lo que estamos discutiendo. Vamos que te han enchufado lo primero que han encontrado y se han quedado tan frescos.



ACQM, no creo que fuera así... Opino que no deberías hacer afirmaciones tan gratuitas y acusatorias. Respondieron, que ya es mucho, y además bien (seguid leyendo...); el problema es que posiblemente malinterpretaron la cuestión principal, o la respuesta es bastante imprecisa. De todas formas, gracias a ello he aprendido que construcciones como _olla a presión_ son galicismos...

Saludos.


----------

